# Figure 8 shooter



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a nice sized Figure 8 descender and was going to make a shooter out of it. I wanted to use flat bands and I'm sure a TTF set up would be best, has anyone tried OTT bands on one? I'd have to put something twixt the bands and the top of the fork, I'm sure.....


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I haven't, but do it up; sounds like an interesting project


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Gypsy Tabs might work.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its doable. just smoothen the tips . someone posted a pic on here, somewhere, of a figure 8 shooter with the bands right on the forks. gypsy tabs are awesome. try it both ways.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:69519]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:69520]

Not exactly a masterpiece but it shoots and feels very good.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

mine is set up OTT, I am using yellow TB I put a small piece of 107 office band between the TB and the fork, and used rubber bands to tie it down. I'll run out and get it from the truck in a bit for a pic.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

here we go, the 107 under the TB protects it from the metal fork edges


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I do the same thing with mine now also, Fred!! I laid a piece of banding over the tips and secured it along with my TBG. Great minds think alike! :naughty:.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I use Gipsy tab on mine


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Use gypsy tabs..or saw down the fork..hacksaw about 1 inch...band up using the tooth pick method...so will be TTF shooting

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

devils son in law said:


> Not exactly a masterpiece but it shoots and feels very good.


Dang Jake,

Yes, yes. Quite hideous in appearance! uke: You *know* I am kidding! :neener: I have to get me one of those. They look like great fun. I would like to make mine for a BB shooter. Think it would work fine, not to mention very pocket friendly. *Good job, My Friend.* Hope all is well in your part of the World. :wave:

SSS :woot: :woot:


----------

